# 4 weeks now



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Jade



Ruby



Onyx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh May, they are so adorable....I love Onyx*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

oh look at his little black nose


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely kits May, same age as my Victor. Have you tried weaning them yet? I think I'm gonna leave it one more week before starting with all that. Let my other 2 queens get theirs safely delivered and all that


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwww they are gorgeous May    onyx is my favourite love the colours


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG Gorgeous,gorgeous and gorgeous lots more Jade seems so familiar and WOWCloe always does bring that ace to the floor especially with GoldenBalls being daddy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

You been on them funny pills again Kelly? pmsl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute little babies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> You been on them funny pills again Kelly? pmsl


That made me lol


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

gorgeous babies, May...
Onyx is a little show winner for sure...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes May-have to agree with Maxwell on this..Onyx is a winner


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are all super duper adorable


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> They are all super duper adorable


Thanks  Onyx is going as a stud boy bless him 
it's nice to see you back on line Em


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

little stunners may im sure u are very proud.
I will take ruby please  

xx


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous


----------

